# Pines Bateria LI-ION



## Marcos cba (Nov 16, 2010)

Hola gente! Les comento mi problema.... Estoy construyendo una placa de adquisicion de datos la cual va a ser alimentada por una bateria LI-ION. Con tal fin ya averigue todos los procesos y precausiones que se necesitan para cargar esta bateria. De hecho ya compre el integrado necesario para hacerlo en TI (bq24079) y lo tengo en mis manos. La bateria que voy a utilizar es una bateria convencional de celular (BT50) de motorola de 3,7V y 850mAh. El problema de todo esto es que estas bateria tienen 4 pines (no dos como suponia) y no se que es cada uno... Alguien sabe pq tiene 4 pines y como deberian conectarse??

Por otro lado Cargue la bateria al maximo y obtuve las siguientes mediciones entre pines (adjunto la foto de la bateria con los pines):

4-1 --> 4,1V 
4-2--> 4,1V 
4-3--> 2,87 
1-2--> 0V
1-3--> 0V 
2-3--> 0V

Muchas gracias por la ayuda!


----------



## luisba (Abr 21, 2011)

por lo que se los pines 1 y 4 son los que dan la tension. los 2 y 3 conectan con un sensor de temperatura (por lo frágil de la bateria) que impide a esta explotar o arder(corta la corriente) en caso de sobrecalentamiento


----------

